# BS about splitters



## Hanko (Aug 22, 2008)

you guys dont seem to talk to much about splitters. I assume that most have one. Whats everyone have. lets see some photos also. Me, I got one of those timberwolf jobs


----------



## johnnywarm (Aug 22, 2008)

Hanko said:
			
		

> you guys dont seem to talk to much about splitters. I assume that most have one. Whats everyone have. lets see some photos also. Me, I got one of those timberwolf jobs






The Gear room is where you beat your chest about stuff like this.Sweet looking splitter.


----------



## cmonSTART (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice splitter.  What model is that?  I have the TW-P1 myself and I LOVE it.  They are very very well made machines.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 22, 2008)

I'd say at least half of the members here have a splitter or rent one once or twice a year.  The rest of us do it by hand either because we're cheap or we need the exercise.

Check out the gear room for splitter threads daily!


----------



## Henz (Aug 22, 2008)

gotta yard Machine 31 Ton..love it. Buddy has the Timberwolf TW-5 with lift, he loves that!


----------



## johnnywarm (Aug 22, 2008)

Adirondackwoodburner said:
			
		

> gotta yard Machine 31 Ton..love it. Buddy has the Timberwolf TW-5 with lift, he loves that!




31 tons :coolgrin: dam


----------



## ScottF (Aug 22, 2008)

Mines a 22 ton homemade one.  I have to make everything at least once to prove to myself that I can do it, but its not worth the time and effort.  Could have bought one for just a little more money.  It is well built however. It splits everything I have ever put in it.  My other is a 10 lb maul although im looking for a heavier one.


----------



## Henz (Aug 22, 2008)

yeah, its an older one. Only has a 8hp Briggs one it. THey dont make that size anymore


----------



## BJ64 (Aug 22, 2008)

johnnywarm said:
			
		

> Adirondackwoodburner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HOLLY CRAP!!  31 ton!  That would smash any thing I needed split here!


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 22, 2008)

I have the 33 ton Troy Built.  Starts on one weak pull.


----------



## ScottF (Aug 22, 2008)

33 ton .  It seems like you wouldnt need one that strong.  Can you crosscut with it also if you sharpen the wedge?  I would think it would crush right through


----------



## Henz (Aug 22, 2008)

you dont, and its probably like the HP rating. My 31 ton maybe just like the 22 or 25 ton today.who knows


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 22, 2008)

"It seems like you wouldnt need one that strong. "

LOL- who said anything about "need"?


----------



## smokinj (Aug 22, 2008)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> "It seems like you wouldnt need one that strong. "
> 
> LOL- who said anything about "need"?


i have gotten the fuild so hot in my 27 ton, that you couldnt touch it. 33 ton sounds better


----------



## ScottF (Aug 22, 2008)

is fuild another way of saying the hyraulic piston.  Will it overheat if you try to split difficult wood.  Sometimes mine stops and I have to reposition the wood. will this overheat and ruin it?


----------



## johnnywarm (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm glad i never pissed one of you off :lol:  not with what some of you are packing ;-)


----------



## ScottF (Aug 22, 2008)

Is that a reference to a lot of power in  the machines or a lack of intelligence


----------



## smokinj (Aug 22, 2008)

ScottF said:
			
		

> is fuild another way of saying the hyraulic piston.  Will it overheat if you try to split difficult wood.  Sometimes mine stops and I have to reposition the wood. will this overheat and ruin it?


Cant be good oil will burn at different flas points i try and let it rest awaile between fill ups now( and yes)to your question


----------



## Noah (Aug 22, 2008)

My splitter, not sure the tonnage though.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 22, 2008)

Noah said:
			
		

> My splitter, not sure the tonnage though.


BFH1MAN i belive


----------



## Noah (Aug 22, 2008)

smokinj said:
			
		

> Noah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It seems like it starts to loose some power with the more wood it splits in a day.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 22, 2008)

Noah said:
			
		

> smokinj said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have about a cord that i cant get  to with the splitter up to the wood i am trying to find the best hand held but i think they all take a lot of one man power


----------



## johnnywarm (Aug 22, 2008)

smokinj said:
			
		

> Noah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Look at the one that all metal.heavy


----------



## billb3 (Aug 22, 2008)

Noah said:
			
		

> My splitter, not sure the tonnage though.



There was a time I had a thinner one to cut down cedar and hauled the cut up logs for a cedar fence out of the swamp on my shoulder(s). (or on two shoulders with a helper)
Can imagine  doing whole cords of wood (from fell to splits) with just axes and wedges.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 22, 2008)

billb3 said:
			
		

> Noah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me neither but thers a fence at the bottom of the hill and the round are 30to35 in. didnt fell it with an ax used chainsaw for that


----------



## Noah (Aug 22, 2008)

I've seen that all metal maul, think it's 15 pounds.  The super splitter they call it, more like the back breaker.  So far I haven't needed anything that big, thank goodness.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 22, 2008)

Noah said:
			
		

> I've seen that all metal maul, think it's 15 pounds.  The super splitter they call it, more like the back breaker.  So far I haven't needed anything that big, thank goodness.


i dont think i could swing it for very long


----------



## johnnywarm (Aug 22, 2008)

smokinj said:
			
		

> Noah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You dont swing it,you drop it


----------



## oilstinks (Aug 22, 2008)

mayhem said:
			
		

> I'd say at least half of the members here have a splitter or rent one once or twice a year.  The rest of us do it by hand either because we're cheap or we need the exercise.
> 
> Check out the gear room for splitter threads daily!




How about broke?!


----------



## PitPat (Aug 22, 2008)

I don't think I could swing it very accurately. Even after about 30 minutes of swinging the 8lb the swings start to get a little wild.


----------



## Hanko (Aug 22, 2008)

cmonSTART said:
			
		

> Nice splitter.  What model is that?  I have the TW-P1 myself and I LOVE it.  They are very very well made machines.




its a TW-5. my wife thinks I had rocks in my head for spending what I did, but I said you get your fat ass out there and split, that sorta shut her up. Oh well I sure am saving lots of money burning wood


----------



## budman (Aug 22, 2008)

I really don't think you said that to her.How dose that sofa feel to sleep on. ;-P


----------



## Hanko (Aug 22, 2008)

no i didnt really say that, but I felt like it. Just showing off


----------



## pinewoodburner (Aug 22, 2008)

Noah said:
			
		

> My splitter, not sure the tonnage though.


That looks just like mine.  I better go check my garage.   Jeff


----------



## woodconvert (Aug 23, 2008)

ScottF said:
			
		

> 33 ton .  It seems like you wouldnt need one that strong.  Can you crosscut with it also if you sharpen the wedge?  I would think it would crush right through



I can shear wood with my 35 ton so i'm sure the 33 ton will as well.
As for needing one that strong...you never know what kind of snotty wood is going to dump in your lap. It's nice to be able to easily split anything instead of wasting it.


----------



## karl (Aug 23, 2008)

Ok, In the size does matter department.  How big of a splitter do you need?  I have a 5 ton electric.  It's pretty good, but I  can stall it out easily.

How big does one need to be to go through anything?


----------



## cmonSTART (Aug 23, 2008)

My 20 ton will go through just about anything easily.


----------



## Apprentice_GM (Aug 23, 2008)

Yeah I have a cheap chinese "7 ton" (take that with a pinch of salt) electric hyraulic log splitter, and although it beats doing it by hand or with a maul - my hands get sore either way - it too baulks at large rounds, rounds too green or too seasoned or too tough (eg ironbark over a few inches).

I am already looking at upgrading and I've only had it for 3 months 

I can't find anyone selling those super splitter Down Under, probably too expensive for my budget anyway, so I'll probably get a petrol powered 20 ton splitter next.


----------



## SlyFerret (Aug 23, 2008)

I've been borrowing my neighbors splitter when I need it, but would really like to have my own.

I've been eying the "big one" over at TSC, but it's going to take me a while to save up for that.

-SF


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 23, 2008)

Many moons ago when I was in the market for a splitter, my wife and I were in a store (Quality Farm & Fleet) and were just standing by the splitters talking. They were on sale and the manager came up and started talking to us. I told him I just wasn't sure what size I needed and he suggested the one we were by, which was a 20 ton. Said it would split everything we needed split.

I suggested to him that sure, we could buy that thing, take it home and then find out it wasn't any good. He stated that if that happened, to just bring it back to the store for our money back or buy a larger one then. Well, being on sale and all, I then suggested that if he took another hundred dollars off I'd buy it that night. He did, and I did and have never been sorry. 

In all the years we've had that splitter, I've found only one log that it would not split. There's been a few that made it snort a bit, but they did split. One of the best purchases I've ever made!


----------



## johnnywarm (Aug 23, 2008)

SlyFerret said:
			
		

> I've been borrowing my neighbors splitter when I need it, but would really like to have my own.
> 
> I've been eying the "big one" over at TSC, but it's going to take me a while to save up for that.
> 
> -SF




Same here Sly :down:


----------



## woodconvert (Aug 23, 2008)

karl said:
			
		

> Ok, In the size does matter department.  How big of a splitter do you need?  I have a 5 ton electric.  It's pretty good, but I  can stall it out easily.
> 
> How big does one need to be to go through anything?



It all depends on what you forsee getting into. If you cut off of a stack of stick wood...a 20ton-er is more than enough. If you are cutting interior wood lot trees that are straight with minimal snottyness, the 20ton-er is more than enough. If you get into some fugly hedge row stuff that goes up 10ft and is a clusterfluck of branches....you'll prolly still be ok but there will probably be some you won't be able to split. I do get into quite a few of those hedge row trees and they are a mess of knots so I went big ( I also get a truck load of sticks every three years which it splits without sweating). It all comes down to what you typically split or what you think you may split down the road, though, it's hard to predict. I'm the kind of guy that will go bigger than I need at the moment for what may come down the path later on. I'd say a 20ton splitter will do most of what you need though.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 23, 2008)

woodconvert said:
			
		

> karl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine splitts for example, ave.50in rounds 27 ton will do it but i am working to death!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 24, 2008)

On the other hand, I've split some larger than those 50" rounds with no problem. As stated, I've had only one log that I couldn't split and that is over many years. btw, it was a knotty elm.


----------



## JustWood (Aug 24, 2008)

woodconvert said:
			
		

> karl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




My grandfather always said "build it BIGGER,  you can always grow into it".    Over the years I have done just that.
I like your thinking.


----------



## jeffman3 (Aug 24, 2008)

I bought a 28 ton Swisher, with a 10 1/2 B&S;, after I literally gave myself whiplash with the steel handled monstrosity. :grrr: Hundreds of dollars later, and several trips to the chiropractor, I said I will never split by hand again. Not because I don't like to do it, I just can't afford it! 

I finally found something that will make the Swisher grunt a bit. I was at the tree dump yesterday and found a big chunk of Locust. Over 36" across the cut and heavy enough there is no way I could lifted the rounds, even with help. I rolled the rounds over to the splitter, with help, and let the swisher do its job! I actually had to throttle it up to over 3/4. Wedge never stopped, but came close a few times on the crotch pieces. Totally gnarled up, snotty, and twisted all the way across the round. It truly was the nastiest piece of wood I have ever split. There is absolutely no way that a lesser splitter would have done it. 

I love having a splitter that will handle anything I can physically move over to it. I am only limited by the length of the bar, and the strength of my back for moving the rounds around. :coolgrin: 

I always have my wife and/or kidlet(s) with me to run the handle on the splitter, load the truck, and for safety reasons. (My belief is that a chain saw is the most dangerous tool you can operate without a license) It makes for a more pleasant experience, if you can cut, split, fill the truck and drive home in about 2 hours. Working together it goes pretty quick. 

Now I'm looking for a trailer for hauling wood, (so I can get more in one trip) with enough room for the splitter too.


----------



## johnnywarm (Aug 24, 2008)

Has anybody tried the air operated 12 ton mini splitter??


----------



## woodconvert (Aug 24, 2008)

LEES WOOD-CO said:
			
		

> woodconvert said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Lee. That line of thinking has worked out well for me over the years for varius things. Not sure that it would be the optimal method for choosing a wife/girlfriend though ;-P


----------



## JustWood (Aug 24, 2008)

woodconvert said:
			
		

> LEES WOOD-CO said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LMAO


----------



## Catskill (Aug 25, 2008)

Here's a pic of my rig. It's a Troy Bilt 33 Ton towed behind an 04' Yamaha 660cc Grizzly.


----------



## woodconvert (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice set of wheels ya got...both of em'. I'd bet the Grizz  comes in handy for tugging stuff out of the woods. You need a big wood sleigh to complete the set!


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 25, 2008)

Catskill- I got the same splittah.  I had a piece of very dry 3 year old red oak that I just beat myself to death trying to split by hand when it was fresh (crotch of a big tree with extra knots)- I threw it on there Saturday and it bogged the splitter down... then groaned... then it split it.  It cut through thr grain sideways and really mashed it up well.  When your red oak looks like elm afterwards- you know it was a tough log.


----------



## CK-1 (Sep 3, 2008)

Huskee 22 Ton from Tractor Supply..


----------



## polaris (Sep 3, 2008)

I've got a 25+ year old brave. It's rated at 22 tons with an 8hp Briggs but the cylinder is a bit larger/longer than some newer ones  I've  seen. I wonder if the ratings have changed or the equipment has gotten more compact? The Brave has split stuff all the way up to 38" red oak just fine.


----------



## Corey (Sep 3, 2008)

My 17 ton / 6.5 hp homemade "super portable" rig.


----------



## velvetfoot (Sep 3, 2008)

NICE!

(Extra words here so that post is accepted.)


----------



## Corey (Sep 5, 2008)

sawdustburners said:
			
		

> where's the wedge? whats the motor ?



The wedge is extended about 3/4 stroke in the photo - it's welded directly to the hydraulic cylinder rod to save space.  I can dis-assemble the cylinder from the other end if I need to, so it's not too bad if I ever have to rebuild.  The engine is a briggs 6.5hp turning a haldex 11 gpm two stage pump.  Basically, think of it as a giant "C" clamp.  The "backbone" is 6" schedule 40 pipe - which also serves as the hydraulic oil tank.  It works fine, square pipe would have been better - both structurally and for slightly more oil capacity, but all I had laying in the shop was the round, so I went with it.  It looks kind of top heavy and I was worried about it at first, but using it over the years, it's never really been an issue.


----------



## fire_N_ice (Sep 5, 2008)

@120 hours and still going strong, last years pic


----------



## glacialhills (Sep 5, 2008)

Wow cozyheat, that is an awesome splitter ya built. Nice and compact for such a high tonnage. with such a narrow wedge do you have any trouble with the splits not wanting to come apart or keeping those small strings connecting between the two splits? I would love to be able to build something like that but alas, I don't have a welder and wouldn't know where to start even if I did.


----------



## johnnywarm (Sep 5, 2008)

fire_N_ice said:
			
		

> @120 hours and still going strong, last years pic




Fire

How long & wide are your rounds??

John


----------



## fire_N_ice (Sep 5, 2008)

12 inch  and under this year, but last year split a few 20 inch round seasoned red oak 14 inch long. This year had a good scrounge of cherry. Split in Aug after 2 weeks in the hot summer sun. Fresh cherry would not budge. If you are interested in one of these, search it out on the forum. Lots of pleased people.Try youtube too.


----------



## jeff6443 (Sep 6, 2008)

Mines orange  uses no gas  no maintence . works everytime   . I get tired whe I use it . Fumes maybe  . Chainsaw before noon splitter afternoon   CODE BLUE


----------



## johnnywarm (Sep 6, 2008)

fire_N_ice said:
			
		

> 12 inch  and under this year, but last year split a few 20 inch round seasoned red oak 14 inch long. This year had a good scrounge of cherry. Split in Aug after 2 weeks in the hot summer sun. Fresh cherry would not budge. If you are interested in one of these, search it out on the forum. Lots of pleased people.Try youtube too.



Thank you.


----------



## Corey (Sep 7, 2008)

Glacialhills said:
			
		

> Wow cozyheat, that is an awesome splitter ya built. Nice and compact for such a high tonnage. with such a narrow wedge do you have any trouble with the splits not wanting to come apart or keeping those small strings connecting between the two splits? I would love to be able to build something like that but alas, I don't have a welder and wouldn't know where to start even if I did.



Not really - I sharpened the wedge to help slice through any knots or twisted grain.  It has just enough stroke to have the wedge touch the bottom plate.  I'll occasionally hit a piece that is really stringy (mostly free elm that I keep getting) but in that case, I doubt having a couple extra inches of wedge width would make any difference anyway.


----------

